
Is it possible to apply CSS to half of a character? - taylorwc
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23569441/is-it-possible-to-apply-css-to-half-of-a-character
======
traverseda
Funny story, this is a direct result of my (small) city spending something
like half a million on new branding.

[http://www.halifax.ca/home/](http://www.halifax.ca/home/)

~~~
Bromskloss
I see they weren't as advanced, but resorted to an image instead. :-(

~~~
Someone1234
Nothing inherently wrong with an image for a logo, since it works consistently
across browsers (both old and new) and looks identical to everyone.

You'll just want the master to be a vector graphic so that you can create
multiple scaled raster graphics (e.g. PNGs) to fit different circumstances and
usages (since, again, browser support sucks for a lot of vector formats).

------
gioele
Past HN discussion (85 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7733658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7733658)

------
sdegutis
_Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they
didn’t stop to think if they should._

------
rosalinekarr
It's WordArt all over again

~~~
Klathmon
Some of my favorite "code golf" things with CSS (if you can even call it that)
have to do with re-creating word-art-esque things.

3-d block lettering is surprisingly difficult to do

------
duke360
majestic reply on StackOverflow by user Arbel. should be taken as example of
completeness and clearity

------
rbobby
Just needs a touch of marquee and we're golden!

~~~
0x4a42
and blink :)

------
throwaway2016a
Interesting, this works in Chrome for me but it uses attr() in CSS and CanIUse
says that's not usable:

[http://caniuse.com/#feat=css3-attr](http://caniuse.com/#feat=css3-attr)

I've never seen that website be wrong so I'm slightly confused.

~~~
RussianCow
If you read closer:

 _CSS Values and Units Level 3 adds the ability to use attr() on any CSS
property, not just content, and to use it for non-string values (e.g. numbers,
colors)._

It's not attr that's unusable, but rather being able to use it on any
arbitrary CSS property. Though I'm surprised they don't have a separate entry
for just the attr function alone.

------
smpetrey
[http://razvanbalosin.com/Splitchar.js/](http://razvanbalosin.com/Splitchar.js/)

~~~
sdegutis
That website seems to assume nobody uses a mouse's scroll wheel. Kind of
frustrating.

